
Crystal: Ruby syntax, close to C speed - coldtea
https://crystal-lang.org/
======
coldtea
Also described here: [https://techbeacon.com/5-emerging-programming-languages-
brig...](https://techbeacon.com/5-emerging-programming-languages-bright-
future)

